# Okay, that worked



## myownidaho (Mar 30, 2018)

Halibut season opened this week and here in landlocked Idaho, I can get halibut that was swimming a couple of days ago.

This is a 1.5# halibut steak seasoned with evoo and SPOG(which has become my “phone it in” seasoning regimen).












I love this little grill pan, it gets a lot of use.







Drizzled with lime juice and good evoo, sided with roasted potatoes and Brussels sprouts. I expected there to be leftovers. Yeah, clean plates.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks tasty and moist!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks, Sarge! It was. One minute less and it would have been undercooked.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2018)

That looks fantastic!
Perfectly cooked!
Nicely done, & congrats on getting a ride on the carousel!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2018)

Very nice! I haven't that fish in awhile now.


----------



## petehalsted (Mar 31, 2018)

Man that looks good and perfectly cooked. If you want to go even more "Phone it in" for your general seasoning pick up some cavender's greek seasoning. It takes the place of the salt and pepper shaker on my stove.

There is nothing like being able to source REAL fresh fish.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 31, 2018)

Nice looking fish, can't wait until we can fish trout and salmon on Champlain.

Point for sure.

chris


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 31, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks fantastic!
> Perfectly cooked!
> Nicely done, & congrats on getting a ride on the carousel!
> Al



Thanks, Al! 



Steve H said:


> Very nice! I haven't that fish in awhile now.



Thanks! Halibut can be spendy but this was too good to pass up.



petehalsted said:


> Man that looks good and perfectly cooked. If you want to go even more "Phone it in" for your general seasoning pick up some cavender's greek seasoning. It takes the place of the salt and pepper shaker on my stove.
> 
> There is nothing like being able to source REAL fresh fish.



I’ll look for it. Thanks you!



gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking fish, can't wait until we can fish trout and salmon on Champlain.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> chris



Thanks! I’m looking forward to the summer fly fishing season.


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2018)

That Looks great I would need a mortgage to afford that this side of the coast Points
Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks, Richie! I would love to have the variety of seafood you have available.


----------



## idahopz (Apr 1, 2018)

That is a beautiful piece of fish!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice looking meal.

Halibut is one of my favorite fish.
I very rarely miss living on the West Coast, but for the trips to Alaska we'd make, good fishing.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks, guys! I like being able to get fresh halibut and not living on the west coast.


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 1, 2018)

That is a beautiful looking plate!!!! Smoked halibut is an awesome treat....   I like that pan as well. Where did you find that?  Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks, ab! I picked it up at Sur La Table, but there are a number of different variations available.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 2, 2018)

Yumm!  Think I'll go Halibut fishing this coming Friday just to celebrate this yummy presentation of some fine fish. Congrats!!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 2, 2018)

Man that looks great.  I am very inexperienced in cooking fish unless it's salmon.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 2, 2018)

cmayna said:


> Yumm!  Think I'll go Halibut fishing this coming Friday just to celebrate this yummy presentation of some fine fish. Congrats!!



Mmmmm. Fresh off the boat.



c farmer said:


> Man that looks great.  I am very inexperienced in cooking fish unless it's salmon.



Eight minutes an inch at 400 degrees. Everything else can be calculated based on that.


----------

